# RCI's The Registry Collection, work fine?



## bioleal (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello;

Have some of you deal/exchanged using RCI's The Registry Collection?

https://www.theregistrycollection.com/

Did it work as promissed? Is it worth trying exchanging with them?

Cheers


----------



## JudyS (Mar 22, 2013)

It looks like you need to own at a high-end resort to access this special RCI program. I own DVC, which qualifies, but the number of DVC points required to do a Registry Collection trade is *extremely* high. For example, the cost to trade into a Grand Mayan 2-bedroom in the off-season is 600 DVC points. 600 DVC points can easily be rented out for $6,600, which is maybe five times the "fair market" cost to get a Grand Mayan in the off-season. (And anyway, I don't own _anywhere near_ 600 DVC points.) 

Possibly, this special RCI program might be worthwhile if you own at one of the other resorts on the list. Theoretically, you could trade Wyndham Bonnet Creek for Franz Klemmer Lodge. However, since I don't own Wyndham, I don't know how many Wyndham points would be required. 

I was able to log on as a DVC Member. Right now, not a whole lot seems available. I don't know if you can place an "ongoing request" or not.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 22, 2013)

JudyS said:


> Theoretically, you could trade Wyndham Bonnet Creek for Franz Klemmer Lodge. However, since I don't own Wyndham, I don't know how many Wyndham points would be required.



Franz Klammer Lodge used to exchange with II. Has this changed to RCI?
It still shows in the II directory, but I haven't seen it available for awhile.


----------



## kristapb (Mar 30, 2013)

*Have used Registry several times*

We own at Sunset Cove on Marco Island.  When we bought, the only trading option offered was Registry.  Registry people are nice, but availability is not what I had hoped for.  You have to call them; can't book online. I have had the most luck picking up Signature Collection from RCI, which are usually quite nice and trade for significantly lower points than the Registry Collection properties.  When we bought, the points we got for our unit were pretty good, but then they dropped them by 30%. Overall, not thrilled with Registry.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 30, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> Franz Klammer Lodge used to exchange with II. Has this changed to RCI?
> It still shows in the II directory, but I haven't seen it available for awhile.


I don't know. Franz Klammer Lodge was listed as one of the RCI Registry Collection properties, but there was no inventory when I looked.


----------

